# What's the best catch dog?



## RLMcKinney

Which breed do you guys/gals say is the  better catch dog and why?


----------



## RJ0104

don't use um!!!!!
more of a rush without one!!!!


----------



## Ranger

I'm to old to get that kind of rush. Be careful you could get hurt with a big boar hog.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE

I like pitts because they have alot of heart and wont let go once locked u just have to be carefull not to get one thats crazy or ill u will weed through alot of them but when u get a good one youll have a catch dog i recomened raiseing one from a pup and socializing it as much as possible with otheir dogs treat it good mine can be boxed with any thing and she wont start any trouble unless u box her with a hog


----------



## ramblinroads

same here full blooded pit the best there is


----------



## gahoghunter09

pitbulls,airadales are the best to me got a lot of heart.


----------



## Jesse James

Any dog that will grab and hold, haha

I like to use pit/american bulldog , got some leg under them and for a little guy like me a medium sized catch dog works great.


----------



## RLMcKinney

*Catch dog*

Anybody using full American Bulldogs? What's your opinion of them?


----------



## gahoghunter09

there a little slower than a pit but ive got one that catches fine so i guess it just depends on the dog.


----------



## sghoghunter

I like any kind of gritty dog that you dont have to lead in.


----------



## Rich Kaminski

Take a look at the Argentina Dogo. The dog is white and looks like a giant pitbull. Very gritty, great stamina, roughly 100 pounds and totally fearless. A pair of them will take down most any hog.
Look them up on the internet.


----------



## curdogsforhogs

I saw somone in our area had some dogo pups for sale In the IWANNA couldnt see the number or price.. THey are a little more costly  but I have heard a lot of good things about them..


----------



## devildog83

My Catahoula's catch like it's cool so never had a reason for another breed. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## RLMcKinney

curdogsforhogs said:


> I saw somone in our area had some dogo pups for sale In the IWANNA couldnt see the number or price.. THey are a little more costly  but I have heard a lot of good things about them..


Yea, I saw that too. He wants $1000 for pups.


----------



## lucky_13

I saw a trio of Dogo's in Texas that were unstopable.  Pits are the best bang for the buck from all that I have witnessed.  Good and cheap  and they seem to take well to training too.


----------



## Son

*Best?*

I tried em all back in the 60's and 70's. Best I ever had were a cross between airedale and redbone hound. Very smart and follows commands well. Never had to sew one of em up. Worse hog dogs I experienced were bulldogs. Some would catch on a hog anywhere, and would absolutely butcher small hogs. Sometimes they would even catch one another.


----------



## Rich Kaminski

Go to Petfinder.com and find yourself a good Dogo.


----------



## buddylee

I seriously looked into dogo's. Heard alot of them won't catch. The folks selling them will tell you anything to make a buck. One lady I know in Texas said you go thru a lot of them to get one that is any good. She said a better cross was a dogo and A.B. or pit.


----------



## curdogsforhogs

I knew that would want more than I would be willing to pay. I bought a Razors Edge/Gaff cross Fawn colored PB pup from Buckga  and he is about 50 lbs of Major Pain... He catches as good as any dog I ve got and seems to be socializing well with all my dogs and family. I don't turn him in on a hog without the other pups baying . He will learn that when I cut him loose to baying dogs that he has a job to do on the other end.


----------



## RLMcKinney

*Catch dog*

That is a good strategy. I like it when they know to go to the bay. Brian is checking to see if BuckGa has anymore pups out of that cross. He said they were jam up.


----------



## curdogsforhogs

*Major Payne*

Here's my pup. 50 lbs and catches hard.


----------



## chad85

dogos don't catch hard enough they bit and then let go and bite again from my dealings with them. but when u mix a am bulldog or a cat or a pit they are catching machines. i am looking for a cat dogo but resembles a cat they catch hard.can't have pits where i live outlawed


----------



## 1nightstalker

dogo look nice but they can eat what three dog can have in a day time i like american pit mix with cur my new baby this is a lte pic now hes bigger and in training


----------



## HOGDOG76

Zeke but this is one is a close second!


----------



## curdogsforhogs

I had  a nice blue pit catching machine, only problem was he caught hog or hog dog.. had to shut him down. new Major Payne backup catcher


----------



## dwh8417

I haven't done any hog hunting before, but am really excited to get started.  Any opinions on a lab pit mix?  She is just now 10 weeks old and she is completely socialized with our cat and our other dog that is about 20lbs.  Any opinions?


----------



## Twinkie .308

Try a pit / american bulldog mix.  They're great dogs!  My dog's father is a rednose pit bull and his mom is an american bulldog.  

Here he is.



This is his mom and dad.


----------



## RLMcKinney

*Catch Dog*

I am going with a pitbull. I have two new prospects. One is just now 6 mts. One is 4 mts. They are Colby and Gator bred. Thanks for the info! God bless


----------



## rickjames

Pit


----------



## bfriendly

Back in High school, my buddy had a Pit/Cur mix named "Spike"..............All by himself, he was PERFECT and would find and catch hogs..........
I watched him stand there nice and still when my buddy sewed him up one time, like he knew what was up. ......I dont know jack about dogs, but my understanding is that a Cur Dog has a great nose and of course the pit is a LOCK-ON, so that mix was perfect............
I also watched Spike (who had an awesome temperament-btw) put his PAWS on top of and hold down a little shote(sp) until we got there...........I could not believe he did not kill that little pig.............that dog was simply amazing. 
I'd find a Cur/Pit mix..........


----------



## REDMOND1858

Dwh8417: Iv had 2 of those lab/pitts and both were jam up hog dogs, good nose and great fight. Both went down fightin if that tells you anything. Only thing about them i found wrong is that they wanted to catch but were both so jipp jawed(bottom teeth overlapped top by about an inch) that they couldnt lock as good as a regular pitt but other than that they were awesome


----------



## wpeels

male red healers


----------



## C. Smith

A pit that won't jump on the other dogs.


----------



## gigem

There is only one catch dog out there , That is a pit dog. You might go threw 10 to 50 to get a great one, but if you want to catch big hogs. WE dont have dogs that fight.


----------



## gigem

Lil bear is 2nd to none


----------



## satman32935

unless ya wanna spend alot of $$$$$$$ stay away from the dogos, they typically cost $1200 each min!


----------



## tompkinsgil

good pair of fl curs will bay if its a rank hog and when you get there and tell them to catch it they do . thats how we do it.


----------



## Florida Curdog

tompkinsgil said:


> good pair of fl curs will bay if its a rank hog and when you get there and tell them to catch it they do . thats how we do it.


----------



## WALKER BOY 2

I would get a red nose pit. they are the most agressive dog out there. and the most loving dogs.


----------



## flatheadz

The ones that run quite and hits hard. Just have to work em to find the gud un's


----------



## Forkhorn

WALKER BOY 2 said:


> I would get a red nose pit. they are the most agressive dog out there. and the most loving dogs.



I agree that APBT is a first rate choice for a catch dog. I disagree with some of your statement though.

"red nose pit. they are the most agressive dog out there." 

1. The type, doesn't necessarily make them aggressive. A dog with a red nose can be thrown from just about any blood line APBT's are bred down from now-a-days.  Just because you see a red nose, doesn't mean it's been "game bred".

2. You don't want an "aggressive" dog for catching. You want a "Game" dog with strong drive. "Aggressive" will get a catch dog, your other dogs, or yourself busted up real good.


----------



## curdogsforhogs

*Fluffy*

Have a litter of these on the way. Can not seperate.


----------



## shortround1

RLMcKinney said:


> Which breed do you guys/gals say is the  better catch dog and why?


while i am out of the bacon bidness, my best catch dog was a male great dane. could out run a falling star, run all night, doesn't need a lot of water, haz short hair, and once he clamped down on the ear or snout of a pig, well get the cast iron skillet hot!


----------



## WALKER BOY 2

Forkhorn said:


> I agree that APBT is a first rate choice for a catch dog. I disagree with some of your statement though.
> 
> "red nose pit. they are the most agressive dog out there."
> 
> 1. The type, doesn't necessarily make them aggressive. A dog with a red nose can be thrown from just about any blood line APBT's are bred down from now-a-days.  Just because you see a red nose, doesn't mean it's been "game bred".
> 
> 2. You don't want an "aggressive" dog for catching. You want a "Game" dog with strong drive. "Aggressive" will get a catch dog, your other dogs, or yourself busted up real good.



I would have to disagree with you. A rednose Pit is the most aggressive doge of all dogs. but the best family dog to. It is all how you rais them. and if you rais them around other dogs and you get him out and walk him he will not attack a dog or a human. no matter what. but there is always that proctive side of them. there ant no size to a pit bull. if it is 400+ hog that pit will jump on it. if thats what it is trained to do. it is not the breed. it is the people that as them. it you go in my pic. I got a Pit bulls prayer in there. And that is what a pit bull should do.


----------



## Swamp Star

RLMcKinney said:


> Anybody using full American Bulldogs? What's your opinion of them?



Only way to go they have absolutley no backdown and will do whatever makes there master happy and you can hunt them all day and bring them back inside at night and let them sleep with your kids.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter

I have a four year old american that has done an outstanding job so far. he has caught about thirty. five real nice hogs around 250 to300lbs.


----------



## jessew

I have pit and american both catch hard. I  agree with walker boy 2  it is how a dog is trained.but some of them are bad dogs .


----------



## dawg2

The guy I got my SBMC from uses only SBMC's for catch dogs.  No pits.  He never had a problem.


----------



## WALKER BOY 2

I do agree that there are some bad one. but you get one as a pup. It will be how you train the dog.


----------



## magnum4174

RED NOSES or just reguluar pits extremely tuff and more heart than any other dog i have owned


----------



## boiladawg78

got a buddy who crosses red-nosed pits with red-bones...the are excellent!


----------



## Dustin0330

Im not a hog hunter but if I wanted a pit with plenty of game and heart I'd be looking for some redboy/jocko blood aka the 50/50 dogs but they should be well socialized and respected from a very early age.


----------

